# Ufer-Echolot



## heisse (15. Februar 2011)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Gibt es einen Fischfinder den man vom Ufer aus bedienen kann?


----------



## sebwu (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ufer-Echolot*

moin moin,
ja das gibt es.
such einfach mal nach: huminbird smartcast


grüße sebastian


----------



## heisse (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ufer-Echolot*

würde das genügen oder bräuchte man nochwas
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...otter/fischfinder-smartcast-rf-15e/detail.jsf


----------



## Axtwerfer (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ufer-Echolot*

genau so ein Teil habe ich auch, nur das Display ist eine Armbanduhr.
Pro: Relativ gutes Sichtfeld mit Tiefenangabe und Fischalarm.
Contra: Die angegebene Reichweit von 30 Metern halte ich für übertrieben.
Max. 15-20 Meter ist realistisch. Um die Spundwandstrukturen am Kanal rauszufinden schon o.K. aber auf Distanz #d


----------



## heisse (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ufer-Echolot*

Aber so kannst du es weiterempfehlen?
Wie ist das mit der Fischanzeige


----------



## Axtwerfer (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ufer-Echolot*

Die Fischanzeige ist in 3 größen gegliedert, klein, mittel, groß.

Es ist kein Ersatz zu einem "richtigen" Echolot, für das Erkennen von Gewässertiefen und Strukturen aber ausreichend.

Gruß Axt


----------



## hf22 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ufer-Echolot*

MOIN,MOIN, Klick mal Angelsport Ofenloch an , unter echolote findest du  das Empire Smart &Cast DT05 für 79,99€ oder das Smart & Cast FC60X für 74,99€ beide sind vom Ufer aus zu emfehlen. Habe das DT05 

MFG.


----------



## heisse (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ufer-Echolot*

Braucht der D05 eine mindesttiefe oder so?


----------



## Micha383 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ufer-Echolot*

Ufer Echolot...
hmm... interessant...

habe mir gerade die dinger auf Angelsport Ofenloch angeschaut.
Aber mir stellt sich die frage wie das funzt?
Steh ich da dann am ufer und bediene das ding wie so n RC Boot?


----------



## hf22 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ufer-Echolot*

Das gerät arbeitet ab *1M *wassertiefe. du knotes den Geber ( das Gelbe oder grüne Teil) an die schnur  und raus damit. Auf dem Display kannst du dann die  Daten ablesen. ganz einfache Handhabung.


----------



## Micha383 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ufer-Echolot*

Nicht schlecht.
Da kommt mir die Idee das Ding dann an nen HoverCraft aus der eBucht zu knoten und so die Gegend absuchen ^^


----------



## heisse (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ufer-Echolot*

Ich habe heute ein Funkecholot geliefer bekommen.
Empire FD 
Hab es natürlich gleich testen müssen. Was ich aber komisch fand, war dass der Display immer unterschiedliche Bodenstrukturen angezeigt hatte obwohl der Geber sich nicht bewegt hatte. Und ich so auch nicht genau wissen konnte , wo nun die Fische sind.Kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen


----------



## heisse (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ufer-Echolot*

bitte antworten ...


----------

